# Zombie Boogers



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I found this recipe on Pinterest and it sounds cool for a Halloween or birthday party or just as a weird snack for the kids. Seems with kids, the more disgusting, the better!

*ZOMBIE BOOGERS -* Green candy coated popcorn

16-20 cups of popped popcorn

_Mixture: _
1/2 cup butter
1 cup granulated sugar
1/4 cup corn syrup
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 teaspoon green food coloring
1 teaspoon baking soda

Preheat oven to 250 degrees F (95 degrees C).

Place your popcorn in two large shallow baking dishes.

In a medium saucepan over medium heat, melt butter. Stir in sugar, corn syrup, and salt. Bring to boil while stirring consistently. Boil without stirring for 4 minutes. Remove from heat and stir in vanilla and green food coloring until the mixture is evenly colored and combined. Stir in baking soda. Mixture will double. Pour the mixture over the popcorn and stir to combine and evenly coat.

Place the popcorn in the oven. Stir the popcorn every 15 minutes for 1 hour. Remove from the oven. Let cool for about 5 minutes and then break into pieces. Be careful popcorn will still be hot.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Uh, YUM?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Not to sound negative but I prefer the real thing. 

Cool recipe CC!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those could be leprechaun boogers on St Patrick's Day, too:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Copchick, what a clever idea! I can see making up some cute packaging for the "boogers" and presenting it in a cracked open zombie head for TOT's.....


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Great Idea! Come to think of it though...I've never had any boogers that big that came out of my nose before! And these are edible too!!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Ewww Yum. LOL Sorry I'm in two minds and I don't know if it's the name or the thought!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Making these for Rydens 3rd birthday party in July! Thanks


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

That looks sick in a good way.


----------

